

Augmented Reality is Full of Zombies - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/06/19/augmented-reality-is-full-of-zombies/

======
TrevorJ
It would be awesome if they made a zombie killing fantasy game like this on
the iphone that overlayed the zombies lifesize into whatever scene you are in.
Imagine fighting off an invisible zombie hoard in your local mall or at the
bus stop. Multiplayer would be a blast as well.

------
RK
Was this sponsored by Skittles or did they just use them because of the bright
colors?

Or do Skittles have well known anti-zombie properties?

~~~
sown
Zombies _hate_ rainbows.

------
RK
My back hurts just watching that guy play bent over the table like that... :)

Other than that it was a a very cool demo.

------
froo
I watched this video and an idea immediately came to mind. Bastards!!

Very cool demo, especially with the addition of the map on the tabletop. There
is definitely possibilities here for cool stuff to be created.

EDIT - One example I'm thinking of is AR overlays for pre-existing boardgames.

For example, imagine playing settlers of catan with an AR 3D overlay, or
oldschool randomised adventure games like Warhammer Quest using cardboard
markers instead of miniatures and letting AR fill in the blanks.

~~~
lallysingh
Eye of Judgement does that for the PS3:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tEqM4BEvLY>

~~~
froo
I was over at a friend's place and tried this game out - the gameplay seemed
pretty poor.

To be honest, I think creating AR's for games that already have a very good
track record for gameplay (eg, catan) is a better prospect than trying to
reinvent the wheel and coming up with a square?

------
lallysingh
For anyone who wants to play with augmented reality, there's an API:

<http://www.hitl.washington.edu/artoolkit/>

------
quizbiz
This is great game that builds on real objects like a map on a table and
skittles but why not as an iPhone app?

~~~
sown
They kept mentioning the Tegra by nVidia. It seems like this application would
require a lot of power, the kind the iPhone can't produce (yet).

------
blogimus
They should add a black beast to the game (if there isn't one already). It
would be a nice touch.

------
Oompa
I always love when something Georgia Tech contributed to gets posted on HN.

